# DLP Chips



## metatp (Jun 16, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen these chips? The appear to be for DLP projectors or tvs. They also appear to be salesman samples or something. They came in a soft black pouch.

View attachment 3
View attachment 2
View attachment 1


----------



## gorfman6154 (Jun 16, 2009)

HTPatch, those are a couple of great looking cpu's. They sure look like sales samples. I don't know what your plans are for those chips, but the collector value :lol: would probably be far greater than getting a couple of bucks by trying to recover the PM values  . Best of luck , gorfman.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Sep 23, 2013)

Those chips are typically found inside HD projection tv units and they accompany a real nice gold board to boot.


----------

